# novice souhaite ajouter ram powerbook



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
voilà, je souhaiterai faire évoluer mon powerbook G4, 1,67Ghz 512Mo de ram en changeant la ram d'origine par 2x1GO pour le booster et pourvoir être à mon aise sous léopard
vu que je n'ai jamais ouvert mon mac (les filles sont pas très bricolos, c'est vrai...) j'aimerai m'assurer de mes choix et être sûre que c'est facile à faire (d'après ce que j'ai vu sur Youtube oui, mais c'est-on jamais...).
j'ai cherché les références de ram et j'ai vu ceci chez surcouf:
KINGSTON SoDIMM DDR2 1 Go PC2-4200 

en trainant assez longtemps sur les forums, j'ai vu que c'était une bonne marque, par contre dans la description il est indiqué 200 broches, et là j'avoue que je n'ai aucune indication sur mon powerbook, est-ce standard?
je m'adresse donc aux possesseurs de powerbook dernière génération qui auraient augmenté la ram de leur machine pour avoir quelques conseils...
merci à vous


----------



## coolthecat (15 Août 2008)

Fais un tour sur :http://www.macway.com/fr/

Tu y trouveras toutes les RAM compatibles pour ton G4 .


----------



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

merci j'y suis déjà allée, mais il n'y a pas beaucoup de choix.


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

200 broches, c'est sûr. Par contre de la 4200, ce n'est pas sûr. Il y a eu plusieurs modèles de powerbook à 1.67 GHz.

Va voir dans Informations Système / Matériel, tu dois y trouver un identifiant du modèle (powerbook 5,6 à 5,9)...


----------



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

voilà ce qu'on me dit, je crois que c'est bon, mais vu que je ne suis pas une experte je préfère demander conseil pour être sûre.


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

Bon, ce serait de la PC2-4200 DDR2 200 pin SO-DIMM dans ton cas (il y a eu plusieurs modèles de Powerbook G4 1,67 GHz, donc attention).

Pour être sûr, tu cliques sur "matériel", et tu regardes l'identifiant de la machine (tu dois par exemple avoir "powerbook5,9").

Par exemple, de la Kingston chez ramshopping...


----------



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

j'ai powerbook 5,8 d'inscrit, donc la référence de surcouf est-elle la bonne? comme ça je regarderai ailleurs pour comparer les prix.
Kingston est une bonne marque fiable n'est-ce pas?
merci pour ton aide, c'est très gentil


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

OK. 

Donc la barrette de ram que je t'ai indiqué chez ramshopping correspond bien à ton powerbook. Je n'ai pas le lien chez surcouf, mais je suppose que c'est la même.

Oui, Kingston fournit des barrettes d'excellente qualité.


----------



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

je viens d'aller sur le site que tu m'as indiqué, la ram est beaucoup plus chère que ma ref chez surcouf (18 euros environ), est-ce normal de telle différence de prix???


----------



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

voici le lien de chez surcouf (j'ai un chèque cadeau là-bas, donc... si je peux trouver chez eux ce serait top!)
http://www.surcouf.com/Catalogue/FicheProduit.aspx?idproduct=9634062


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

C'est bizarre, tu n'as pas un lien ?

Ah, je viens de voir ton lien. Je regarde...


Edit: A part le prix, je ne vois pas trop où est la différence...


----------



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

je me suis servie de macway pour trouver cette ref surcouf.
voici ce que macway propose:
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/15/composants/21/memoire-ram.html


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

Le problème, avec Surcouf, c'est que l'on a pas forcément tous les renseignements techniques. Il suffit qu'il y ait une petite différence et la ram est compatible PC mais pas Mac...


----------



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

je pensais que pour la ram les pièces étaient les mêmes... zut. c'est dommage.


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

Je n'ai rien vu d'intéressant chez MacWay...


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

cinemane a dit:


> je pensais que pour la ram les pièces étaient les mêmes... zut. c'est dommage.



Pas forcément. C'est pour cela que j'ai tendance à conseiller des sites qui vendent de la barrette pour Mac (notamment ramshopping et MacWay, pour l'Europe). Au moins là tu es sûr du résultat, et si ça ne fonctionne pas tu peux permettre de rouspéter et de te faire rembourser.


----------



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

ça y est, je crois que j'ai trouvé.
même ref que chez ramshopping mais beaucoup moins cher chez pclook.
http://www.pc-look.com/boutik/20376.html?referer=touslesprix


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

Effectivement, et en plus il l'indique compatible pour ton powerbook.

Ca va être difficile de trouver mieux.


----------



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

c'est clair!
par contre est-ce que je peux faire le changement avant la fin de mon apple care (novembre 2008) sans perdre la garantie? je sais que pour certains ordinateurs on peut, mais impossible de retrouver la source.


----------



## divoli (15 Août 2008)

Changer la ram est toléré par Apple, sans remettre en cause la garantie (même avec un Applecare). A condition que tu ne casses rien durant la procédure, bien sûr.

La procédure est indiquée dans le manuel de ton powerbook.

Garde quand même la barrette d'origine, au cas où.


----------



## cinemane (15 Août 2008)

merci Divoli, je vais donc me lancer.


----------



## criket75 (17 Novembre 2008)

cinemane a dit:


> merci Divoli, je vais donc me lancer.


Salut cinemane,
T'es-tu finalement lancé sur la piste PC Look (2X1Go Kingston KTA-PB533/1G), et si oui, qu'en penses-tu? Je suis intéressé par la même manoeuvre sur mon PB 1,67 pour doubler son Go de RAM actuelle. Merci à toi. 
PS Attention: une Kingston très ressemblante (description et prix), réf: KVR533D2S4/1G  semble ne pas être adaptée au PB en question, avec freeze à la clef!


----------

